# Pro Peptides blow out sales!



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

www. propeptides net

The sale start 1 JULY (SUNDAY!)

Don't forget it!!!

GHRP-6 - $10.00

GHRP-2 - $10.00

CJC1295 - $10.00

CJC1295 DAC - $15.00

CJC1293 - $10.00

MELANOTAN I - $10.00

MELANOTAN II - $15.00

PT-141 - $15.00

HGH FRAG 176 - 191 - $15.00

IGF1 LR3 - $65.00

PEG MGF - $20.00

MGF - $10.00

SERMORELIN - $10.00

IPAMORELIN - $10.00

HEXARELIN - $10.00

OXYTOCIN - $10.00

BACTERIOSTATIC WATER

DEXTROSE

STERILE VIALS

SODIUM BICARBONATE

STERILE WATER

SODIUM CHLORIDE


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's how it works:

Post on your favorite forums and blogs and promote our sale! This blow-out is going to be HUGE!

1 forum post = $15.00 gift code to ProPeptides.net

3 forum posts = $50.00 gift code to ProPeptides.net

Details:

1. All posts must promote the blowout sale and or quality of our peptide products.

2. All posts must contain this link to our main page - www.ProPeptides.net

3. Posts must be activated and visible throughout the entire week long sale.

Redemption:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

m118 said:


> Here's how it works:
> 
> Post on your favorite forums and blogs and promote our sale! This blow-out is going to be HUGE!
> 
> ...


 :spam:

:001_tt2:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

m118 said:


> Here's how it works:
> 
> Post on your favorite forums and blogs and promote our sale! This blow-out is going to be HUGE!
> 
> ...


Got the same email! LOL But you don't get the voucher til after the sale


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

They got no bac water until maybe next week..only sterile water..

I was gonna get a load as its cheaper than most places I know of..even with shipping.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> :spam:
> 
> :001_tt2:


lol, just in case to clarify, i made my post to explain why the OP's post was so... comprehensive and thoughtful and wasnt motivated by any form of discount....


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> They got no bac water until maybe next week..only sterile water..
> 
> I was gonna get a load as its cheaper than most places I know of..even with shipping.


Exactly, bac water will return in stock in a few weeks.

(I'm not a rep of this site  )


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

m118 said:


> lol, just in case to clarify, i made my post to explain why the OP's post was so... comprehensive and thoughtful and wasnt motivated by any form of discount....


Pmsl, I got what you meant mate


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

m118 said:


> lol, just in case to clarify, i made my post to explain why the OP's post was so... comprehensive and thoughtful and wasnt motivated by any form of discount....


Yeah, I got what you meant too bud, hence te sticky out tongue ;-P


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Are propeptides actually any good?

Ive ran mod-grf and ghrp2 and 100mcg 4times a day for 2months and literally noticed nothing before from a company


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you know what was the %purity ?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

98% apparently...

wish they sold the gw fat loss peptide!"


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

try to ask here 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/184775-propeptides-blow-out-sale.html


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> 98% apparently...
> 
> wish they sold the gw fat loss peptide!"


What fat loss peptide


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

when does sale end?


----------

